# Pulled Pork Wonton



## bknox (Apr 20, 2010)

Had left over pulled pork and was a bit tired of sandwiches, believe it or not. So I tried something different. I chopped it up, tossed it in some sauce and wrapped it in a wonton and fried it. Can't say its any healthier but turned it into a nice snack. I also took the leftover Vinegar based sauce and thickened it with some arrow root as a dipping sauce. The wife liked it.

Left Over Pulled Pork, chopped






Sauced





Wrapped and fried. Thickened vinegar base bbq sauce in bowl to right.





Not Bad





I think if I were to do this again I would toss it in the vinegar based sauce and dip it in the tomato based sauce. May also wrap it with the slaw inside. Just a thought.

Enjoy!
Bryan


----------



## Smokey Lew (Apr 20, 2010)

Great looking pork rolls. Very creative idea. I used some leftover pulled pork for enchiladas and they came out great.


----------



## Vermin999 (Apr 20, 2010)

Very nice looking appetizer.


----------



## bbquzz (Apr 20, 2010)

Those look great Bryan, good use of leftovers


----------



## wittdog (Nov 25, 2010)

We do these all the time...yours look great


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 25, 2010)

try a South Carolina style mustard sauce for dipping....make it
a spicy one....ummmmmmm


----------



## john pen (Nov 25, 2010)

We do those in little "purses". A great plate to take to partys


----------

